# Kokoni Sachi Ari



## Bonjourlalit

What is the meaning of "Kokoni Sachi Ari" ?

PS : This is the title of a Japanese film.

Domo arigato.


----------



## FuShi

here is happiness

or

There is hapiness here


----------



## ty604

What is sachi? What is ari?

The only ari I can find in the dictionary says it's an ant. lol

I only know shiawase or koufuku to mean happiness. 

Thanks


----------



## Aoyama

Sachi （幸） means happiness.
Ari is derived from aru (有る) meaning to have or to be for inanimated objects.
You will not find ari in the dictionary as a flexion of aru, you will only find another word, ari, meaning ant.
Sasetsu ari = there is a left turn
hashi ari = there is a bridge

shiawase (幸せ) is another reading of the same kanji
koufuku (幸福) rightly means happiness also, with two kanjis, one of which you will recognize.


----------



## Flaminius

Aoyama said:


> Ari is derived from aru (有る) meaning to have or to be for inanimated objects.


This may be another nitpicking, but _aru_ [as the conclusive form] is a later development than _ari_; not vice versa.  For this irregular verb, _ari_ was the conclusive form (the dictionary form) in Old and Classic Japanese.  In this old paradigm, _aru_ was the adnominal form.  Since then, adnominal forms supplanted conclusive forms in most of the Japanese verb conjugations.  The change is estimated to have taken several centuries before completion and obviously _aru_/_ari_ was one of the most resistant to the transformation.  Otherwise, we would not be discussing this topic here.  

It is noteworthy that _ari_ is, when used at all, an archaism or an attempt at an archaic, solemn style.  In fact, the entire phrase has two more archaisms.  The rare _sachi_ is one and the absence of a postposition for the verb subject (which is _sachi_ here) is the other.


----------



## ty604

Flaminius said:


> The rare _sachi_ is one and the absence of a postposition for the verb subject (which is _sachi_ here) is the other.


You mean 'ga'?


----------



## Aoyama

> You mean 'ga'?


Yes (for Flam).
As for the precedence of ari on aru, Flam cannot be but right.


----------



## ty604

I say we throw out ga and wa all together. The yakuza do.


----------



## Aoyama

> I say we throw out ga and wa all together. The yakuza do.


They also cut their fingers and sport a lot of _irezumi_ , among other things.
Let's keep some ga and wa, as well as some wabi and sabi ...


----------



## FuShi

I forgot to mention that it is archaic indeed. Used mainly in songs, movies, stories, and like

=)

Yakuza suck


----------

